# Potato Salad



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 25, 2005)

Hmm i shoudl bring my camera more often in the kitchen.
Made potatoe salad today after making my eyes all red finely dicing 2 white onions anyone have a method of preventing that from happening?

neways potaoe salad
2 white onions finely diced
8stalks of celery sliced into .5 cm slices
1 red onion sliced 
10 potaotes cubed and cooked in water then strained
7 table spoons (i think we just took 5 really big spoonfuls [spoon being about 4 inchs long and 2 inches wide] of mayo
3 talbespoons of dijon mustard
white pepper and salt 

combine all together and taste. if there isn't the consistency of potatoe salad add more mayo and more msutard if you like the spicy taste. optional to add hard boiled eggs


----------



## jennyema (Oct 25, 2005)

Cold onions and a very sharp knife.


----------



## Lyn221 (Oct 25, 2005)

I use green onions in my potato salad...prevents the tears and adds color to the salad!


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 25, 2005)

Lyn221 said:
			
		

> I use green onions in my potato salad...prevents the tears and adds color to the salad!


I often do the same thing too, chives are also wonderful in potato salads.

I recall reading somewhere (sorry can't recall where) that a large part of the onion-tear reaction was actually caused by a reaction in your nose and that a nose plug or other safe means of preventing the smell from getting into your nose was a good way to cut down on the tears (lol, it could be an old wive's tale though, but it's worth a try ).


----------



## DugDbold (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah.. industrial goggles.  No I'm not kidding.  There are goggles avalilable at Home Depot, etc.. for sawing.  They work great in the kitchen.


Second choice.. a food chopper.  A little hand type.  I got mine at a Pampered Chef party but I'm sure you can find one at KMart....


----------



## Brianschef (Oct 26, 2005)

I have my hubby do it...


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 26, 2005)

Brianschef said:
			
		

> I have my hubby do it...


 Smart gal!!

I'll admit since I got a food processor I've practically stopped worring about the onion & tears issue. It is super handy, especially if you've got tons of onions to dice


----------



## mish (Oct 26, 2005)

Mayo and dijon is a good combo.  Re chopping the onions - Wear sunglasses and chop fast.


----------



## abjcooking (Oct 26, 2005)

I have heard that turning on the gas burner or lighting a candle will help some with cutting onions.  I have tried the gas burner and it seems to work.  Either that or I had some mild onions.  Not too sure about the candle though.


----------



## Constance (Oct 26, 2005)

I have two methods that work great:
Wash your peeled & halved onion off in cold water, or...
sprinkle halved onion and cutting board with lemon juice.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 26, 2005)

Put the onion in the freezer for half an hour before cutting.  Works every time!

I've also heard that the fresher the onion, the less trouble you have with this.


----------



## GB (Oct 26, 2005)

I will echo what Jenny said. Cold onion and sharp knife.


----------



## Samenderya (Jun 17, 2006)

if u are wearing lenses cutting onion won't cause tears, but this trick won't work if they are RGPs


----------



## KAYLINDA (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm with Piccolina...the food processor is the easiest and fastest.  Don't just turn it on unless you want mush.  Use the "pulse button" until they're the size you want.


----------

